# A picture of health



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2013)

On the happiness scale, recent data from the UK's Office of National Statistics (ONS) has revealed that despite the economy struggling in 2012, the pulse of the nation was far more lively thanks to one off events such as the diamond jubilee. According to the ONS, both have combined to improve happiness ? by a mathematically significant one percentage point.

But when it comes to understanding the nation's underlying health, everything is a lot harder.

Being happier can, by itself, cause health and wellbeing benefits, but most commentators believe good health comes from interventions we all have to make.

And here, it seems, the evidence is far less clear.

http://www.theguardian.com/oral-b-wellbeing/a-picture-of-health


----------



## trophywench (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd have said the euphoria of the Olympics had a mighty good effect on almost everyone in the UK meself.

And got a few people off their bums to boot, whereas the Jubilee wouldn't have done the latter.


----------

